

Ask HN: Buy Car - live_to_code

Having recently gotten my BS CS, I'm planning on getting a car. Nothing luxury, but also nothing that requires constant tweaking (it's a car, not .vimrc). So I just want something inexpensive &#38; stable. Suggestions?
======
jacquesm
Isn't there a car forum somewhere with car specialists for exactly this sort
of question ?

~~~
live_to_code
I trust the HN community more, and want to know of tricks / optimizations
others have used.

~~~
jacquesm
Ok, well, for what it's worth it sounds like a second hand toyota or something
to that effect would be your ticket, they're reasonably cheap and about as
reliable as it gets.

Other than that... you'd have to provide a whole pile of information on what
your budget is (cheap is not the same for everybody), where you are and how
much you expect to drive annually.

The way I do it is I set a budget, research the hell out of what is available
on the local car sites within that budget, then pick a car make & model.

Then for the next month or so, every day I log in to all those sites and scan
the listings for one that does not match the price/model year/mileage bracket.

The ones that are far below the average are worth looking in to and then you
can probably still get a deal 20% better than what is listed. It's a buyers
market at the moment.

I just bought a car listed at 11950 euros everywhere for 7000, (a c5 diesel),
I expect to drive it for years.

EDIT: regarding the 'trust' factor, if I'm going to code up some stuff and I
need advice I'd go to HN, not to my 'mechanic buddies' because I trust them
more. Trust is not just personal relationships, it is also expertise.

------
karanbhangui
Can't go wrong with japanese cars. Very reliable, low maintenance, and hold
their value really well. Check out Toyota Camry and Honda Accord.

------
rabble
The TDI diesel's get great mileage and last forever. You can hack on it to
make it run straight veggie oil at some point if you want.

------
Edinburger
What are your requirements? 2 seats or more? Need to move stuff? How much
stuff?

